# idles high need HELP!



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

i jsut bought a 1989 nissan 240sx coupe. it idled great when i first got it, liek around 750. now everytime i start it with new plugs and wire it idles around 1,000 rpm.? makes no sense. does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When the motor is cold, it will idle at around 1,000 or greater; after it is fully warmed up, it should idle at 700.

If your engine continues to idle real high after it's warmed up, check the air regulator unit. It's located on the passenger side of the engine, below the intake manifold, near the rear. There's a hose connecting to it. Pinch the hose when you are having the high idle condition. If the idle speed drops, there's a problem with the unit. Also check the electrical ground connections on the engine for looseness and oxydation.

Another thing to check for is an air intake leak somewhere along the intake plenum between the Air Flow Meter and the Throttle Valve. Check all the nuts for tightness that fasten the intake system to the engine.


----------



## slow240sx198 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok thanks. casue i did happen to notice today that the hose conneting to the throttle body was so lose i could slide it right off the end of it. do you think if i just tightne that up it might idle a little better?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're referring to the main plenum connection at the throttle body inlet, then yes, it should make an improvement to the overall running of the car. That loose connection is causing a major vacuum leak.

Check the bellows connections at the MAF also.


----------

